# BT  (Germany) GmbH & Co.oHG



## Unregistriert (31 Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
habe soeben meine Telefonrechnung gelesen und bin fast umgekippt.
25,21€ für eine Verbindung über BT (Germany) GmbH & Co.oHG
Sonderrufnummer
Artikel-/Leistungsnummer: 41401

im Einzelverbindungsnachweis habe ich gesehen, das ich zu einem Zeitpunkt wo ich garantiert nicht zuhause war eine 0900er-Telefonnummer gewählt haben soll.
Diese lautet: 09005233334571

habt ihr davon schon mal gehört?
was kann ich jetzt tun?


----------



## Reducal (2 Juni 2008)

*AW: BT  (Germany) GmbH & Co.oHG*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> habt ihr davon schon mal gehört?


Ja!



Unregistriert schrieb:


> was kann ich jetzt tun?


Entweder bezahlen oder bestreiten. Zu letzterem brauchste nur bei deinem Telko anrufen und die Position für die 0900er Nummer ausbuchen lassen. Später bekoomst du dann eine Mahnung von einem Inkassounternehmen, dem man entsprechend begegnen sollte.

Die Nummer selbst ist derzeit nicht erreichbar und gehörte zum Pool der



> *Diensteanbieter:*
> 
> 
> INA Service GmbH
> ...


...guckst du > HIER <. BT ist da nur der technische Dienstleister, der die Erstabrechnung veranlasst.


----------

